# Taxi with LOs



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi 
Sorry just a quickie. 
I haven't got use of a car at the moment. Need to get somewhere next week that I can't get to otherwise. 

I have telephoned around my local taxi firms but none do child seats. 
One said I could fit my own but honestly it would take ages as I have two LOs amd DH normally does car seats and I'm not confident doing it at all. 
The other taxi firms said taxis don't have to use them, but I wasn't worried about the law side of it, just how I protect my LOs when travelling. 

Has anyone used a taxi without car seats and if so how secure was LO using normal seat belt?
It's confusing that taxis dont have to use car seats. I don't see how it's ok to be unsafe in a taxi but not own car. So maybe it's not that unsafe? Doesn't make sense to me that it's law in our own car then. 

Any advice / experience of taxis? 

Thanks GG xxxx


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Oops not a quickie after all lol!!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

what ages are the LOs?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bubblebum-Inflatable-Car-Booster-Seat/dp/B003GQ0LQ8 you can get an inflateable booster seat which might be a middle ground between a proper seat and nothing at all...

but obviously only suitable if the child is old enough.

/links


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

My mil used to take Bubba in a taxi regularly as was cheaper and easier than the bus. She would either sit her on her lap and strap both in or sit bubba on sit and strap in with the strap under arm so wasn't cutting across her neck.  Hope that helps X


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks Golbunny thanks aaaaamummy. 

They're a bit young for booster but I do like the look of it for when they're older thanks. 
But does sound possible to get taxi and strap them in might try it and see.  

xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

I have often wondered this.  Problem with fitting yours is what on earth do you do when you get out of the taxi with two children and two car seats.  Xxc


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

This firm said they would keep them in boot for me as I would be using the same taxi for return journey, but then would mean refitting again. 
Think I need to practise to see if I can fit them quickly!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

_"This firm said they would keep them in boot for me"_

for a minute there i thought they meant the kids!


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Haha Goldbunny, 
Ooh I could go to a nice coffee shop, and read my book in peace, now there's a thought!! I miss reading  xx


----------

